# Urban Planner need help...



## nrscosta (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everyone...

I'm an Urban/Design Planner for about 10 years. I dream to work and expand my experience overseas. Can anyone please help me to find a job opportunity in this area on UAE?


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi there - 

If you haven't already why don't you identify the major consulting firms that work in your area of specialisation and have offices in Dubai - eg Halcrow - and then send them your cv? The names of the firms can be found out with a little internet research.


----------



## nrscosta (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello wadiman

I'd contacted with some recruitments office in Dubai, but the selection process is not very easy. I think a direct contact with the planning offices its better, but I don't have any contact person inside of them. Any ways thank you.


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

The firms i am referring to are not recruitment firms - i suggest contacting the planning/design consultancies direct.


----------



## nrscosta (Feb 25, 2008)

ok. Thank you for your advice


----------



## Planner (Apr 7, 2008)

I would try Mouchel, Nakheel and Abu Dhabi Urban planning Council 

Halcrow only want you to apply for an actual position, not send your CV


----------



## nrscosta (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you for your advice. I'd just applyed and had an interview with the Abu Dhabi Urban planning Council, but the selection process it's not very easy. I will try contacting the others...i f you know others planning offices please just tell me.


----------



## sweetguy (Apr 13, 2008)

*Hi there*

When you said that the interview process is very difficult or lengthy, could you please elborate on the same since I am also planning to apply for a relevant position with UPC.

Cheers


----------

